# NASAR rules (unaffiliated)



## Elizabeth McMahon (Aug 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about NASAR rules for people who are not affiliated with a search group. I am currently unaffiliated with a group but would like to continue learning, attend conferences, and test. Is this still a possibility?

Beth


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think it matters to NASAR but you could go on their web page and find a contact person. I understand a lot of things have changed lately including those of us who just found out our SAR IIs are now invalid because we were not told they had to be renewed annually....no test...no refresher....just money.

The police organizations (NAPWDA, IPWDA, LETs etc.) want you sponsored by a LE member.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Look up Sharon Avila a member here, their group has trainings and certifications, you don't have to join any membership, and they do work with civilians.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

www.k9trainingcenters.com


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Elizabeth McMahon said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about NASAR rules for people who are not affiliated with a search group. I am currently unaffiliated with a group but would like to continue learning, attend conferences, and test. Is this still a possibility?
> 
> Beth


yes, you join as an individual, pay your dues, and you are entitled to all the rights of membership. Classes, training, testing opportunities with NASAR certified instructors or on-line classes.


----------



## Elizabeth McMahon (Aug 26, 2013)

I am so gullible. I missed the last NASAR conference because I believed the someone saying I can't go without affiliation. Didn't even think to ask until half a year later... 

Live and learn! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

julie allen said:


> Look up Sharon Avila a member here, their group has trainings and certifications, you don't have to join any membership, and they do work with civilians.



Forgive my ignorance, since I live in Canada.

So this company has their "own" certifications? Who recognizes the certificates? 

If you are "unaffiliated", once you are "certified", how do you get called out for searches?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

There are certainly groups that "pop up" outside of the mainstream groups and offer "national certs". I think USPCA preceded NAPWDA and NNDA which preceded IPWDA.......

NASAR certainly carries no more credibility than any of the above, AFAIK. 

But not knowing them, I put my value on those who can stand behind you in court and (most importantly) with whom my local LE K9 units are affiliated.

As far as deployment. You would be surprised. We "sell" the fact that we have liability insurance and require all dogs/handlers to be certified and have passed FBI background check but.....sometimes.......family pressures, the press etc....and people get used who have no business being out there......but sometimes legitimate folks are reserve on a local sheriff or fire department.

It does not sound like the OP is intending to deploy without being part of a group.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, maybe I am starting to understand....So the K9 training center is offering NASAR certificates....not just "K9 training centre certificates?"

I wasn't making any assumptions about the op's intentions here, just trying to understand the system down there a little better.

Sorry if this is hijacking!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope they are an independent group offering their own certifications. I could make a group and give out my own certifications if I so desired. The value depends on the trust you (and, more importantly others) put in that organization.

But, NASAR is simply another non profit educational and certifying organization with specific target of search and rescue...it has no "official" bearing other than it is one of the biggest and is not a new kid on the block. That's all. 

Nothing is officially endorsed by the government except for those states who have their own state mandated certification program, like NYS and Virginia.......for example.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Elizabeth McMahon said:


> I am so gullible. I missed the last NASAR conference because I believed the someone saying I can't go without affiliation. Didn't even think to ask until half a year later...
> 
> Live and learn! Thanks for the information!


Next time I would double check what that person tells you. Maybe they didn't honestly know or maybe ........

Anyway, your team could join which allows X number of members or you join as a single person. You can also get your SAR-Techs as an individual member also. You can do the sar-tech III all on-line, the book portion and test on-line for the Tech II but then have to locate an area that is giving the exam and go there to test out the practical station stuff to get your full Tech II status.

If you want to get canine testing I would go on-line and check to see where events are scheduled and if any canine exams are being offered (be sure to check the pre-requisites) and the shoot an email or phone call the point of contact. Or contact the K9 chair and ask them directly if you can't find what you want off the NASAR site.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bottom line unless the rules have changed. You need to be a SAR II to take any NASAR K9 certification tests. Not a bad thing. Good body of knowledge

I am just not clear on what it will take to maintain SAR II status (I got a 2 week out of office reply on my request for clarification on my own status since I certified so long ago)

I believe they are good for 2 years? I know that was all under discussion but I did not go to the conference.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Also call the training person near you. Not all classes are posted on the NASAR site; not by a long shot!


----------



## Elizabeth McMahon (Aug 26, 2013)

Sarah- you are right, they may not have known.. but I am betting...

Thank you all for all of the useful information. I am not planning to deploy until I have found a team that I would like to deploy with but I do not want to waste time. I love the challenge and sense of accomplishment I get from pushing myself and Mattie. Plus who can say no to those cute doggy eyes that just want to go play the game? 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Forgive my ignorance, since I live in Canada.
> 
> So this company has their "own" certifications? Who recognizes the certificates?
> 
> If you are "unaffiliated", once you are "certified", how do you get called out for searches?


Actually all of the certifying offer their own certificates. Since there are no official must haves to do SAR in the US its up to you and who you deploy under on who you use to certify your dogs. 

What I look for is a general basic agreement of standards and by laws. I would not want to deploy under a certificate that the testing standards are sub par. Though many do.
I've certified through NAPWDA, USAR, AWDA, and the national center for k9 training. Politics aside, they basically test the same standards. You want someone to stand behind you for legal purposes when needed.

Since the majority of what I do now is crime scene HRD, I have found the law enforcement based agencies are beneficial to me. While we are certified to do wilderness searches, and I have tracking dogs, we rarely get called for missing persons in vast wilderness areas like I assume you do in Canada or out West. So I chose not to go with NASAR. 

Keep in mind I have been a medic and rescue squad tech for ten years, so I'm very familiar and trained in that aspect. If not, I would go through the proper training.

As far as teams and deployments, my team is a sheriffs deputy and me. Our call outs go through police departments, sheriff offices, fire/ema out state task forces or other teams needing assistance. My county Ema/fire department covers my insurance and training certification costs.


----------

